
Ask HN: Random glitches of color in macOS 11 / Big Sur - agustif
I know it&#x27;s a beeta and all, but just wanted to know if it&#x27;s just me or someone else is experiencing it too..<p>I basciallly get this weird green background buttons on my touchbar at startup, it fixes itsellf after the system starts, but it&#x27;s weird.<p>Now I got the same on my finder sidebar on a filepicker view, but with red background instead of black.<p>Is apple planning color-customizing features a-la windows? lol<p>I need to backup and reinstall prob too
======
cerberusss
I've seen disappearing menubars and color glitches of the desktop in the top-
right quadrant, this is on an external monitor connected to a 15" 2016 MacBook
Pro. It's not in public beta yet, and it shows.

------
st3fan
No, you neeed to fire up Feedback Assistant.app and file reports for what you
are seeing.

